# Toasted cheese sandwich?



## BOSSMAN (Dec 16, 2004)

go to this website on ebay

.......http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Doh!


----------

